# New film opening: Kingsglaive: Final Fantasy XV



## JohnG

Hi guys,

I scored a movie that's opening soon. It's the latest in the "Final Fantasy" series; I wrote over an hour and a half of music for it. 

Here's an article about the score:

https://scoretrackinenglish.wordpre...ilm-features-original-music-by-john-r-graham/


----------



## Ashermusic

Congrats, John.


----------



## Farkle

Congratulations, John!


----------



## Greg

Grats John, I can't wait to hear it! The visuals look incredible too. Must have been a real treat to score


----------



## thov72

wow John, great! Looking forward to this.
btw will Sean Bean get killed again?? 
and he has to marry his son to "Cersei" - now that sucks big time


----------



## Flux

Congrats, John!


----------



## Trombking

Where did you record the score? How big was the orchestra or is it all sample based?


----------



## NDRU

It's amazing to see the game and the movie coming together!


----------



## JohnG

thanks guys.

It's a full-on action movie, so we had a full orchestra; recorded in Los Angeles and Nashville, with some recording also taking place in Japan. Everything mixed here by Daniel Kresco who's absolutely amazing. There's press on the score and a video was shot and edited, so I assume it's up somewhere.


----------



## Neifion

I've been eagerly anticipating the release of the film for a while now; when I looked up who was composing the music a few days back, I didn't realize John G. Graham was you! It must have been an amazing experience!

Was there collaboration on the score with Yoko Shimamura or is it just that her theme from the game was inserted amongst your score? Also, how did you get the gig, if you don't mind me asking (it's always been my dream to work on a Square Enix project!)


----------



## JohnG

I did some work for Square Enix on earlier projects and they said they really liked what I'd contributed, but those projects were relatively small, so I never dreamed they'd have me on the film. But as it worked out, I ended up writing the score. Yoko wrote the main theme that appears in the opening and several other cues.

I don't know how much you know about Square Enix but I loved working with such a positive team. Honestly, sometimes in Los Angeles (and elsewhere, unfortunately) people in entertainment act blasé or even jaded about what they do, but the people at Square Enix were cheerful and positive, even though they were working night and day themselves. They were 100% supportive of getting the resources needed to bring it off as well, so we had superb performers, a magic engineer and recorded in great spaces. Hardly slept for months on end, but I'm really happy with how it came out.


----------



## CACKLAND

Congrats John.


----------



## CACKLAND

For those interested, here is the initial opening of the film. Great cues John.


----------



## Neifion

JohnG said:


> I did some work for Square Enix on earlier projects and they said they really liked what I'd contributed, but those projects were relatively small, so I never dreamed they'd have me on the film. But as it worked out, I ended up writing the score. Yoko wrote the main theme that appears in the opening and several other cues.
> 
> I don't know how much you know about Square Enix but I loved working with such a positive team. Honestly, sometimes in Los Angeles (and elsewhere, unfortunately) people in entertainment act blasé or even jaded about what they do, but the people at Square Enix were cheerful and positive, even though they were working night and day themselves. They were 100% supportive of getting the resources needed to bring it off as well, so we had superb performers, a magic engineer and recorded in great spaces. Hardly slept for months on end, but I'm really happy with how it came out.



Great to hear an experience like this. Really happy for you John!


----------



## newcreation08

Great music, John!!!


----------



## Trombking

Great piece at the beginning. The battle music for the fight sequence after the opening scene is quite subdued. Some rhythmic strings a bit of Taikos and some brass. Did the producers and the director want the music to stay in the background or was it a decision which you took?


----------



## FredrikJonasson

Going right to bed now but I will say this, the trailer with the voice cast was amazing. Super pumped for it! Must have been really cool to score it.


----------



## JohnG

I’m staying in Times Square for the premiere. I see that Times Square has cleared out a lot of the more squalid strip joints etc. but retains its charming odor. Plus, in a typical display of New York Charm, I see they sell Trump or Hillary condoms in the novelty stores (customer’s choice!), so they have that going on.


----------



## samphony

Final Fantasy is big here at gamescom. I was here for a couple of meetings! Great work John!!!


----------



## dgburns

JohnG said:


> I’m staying in Times Square for the premiere. I see that Times Square has cleared out a lot of the more squalid strip joints etc. but retains its charming odor. Plus, in a typical display of New York Charm, I see they sell Trump or Hillary condoms in the novelty stores (customer’s choice!), so they have that going on.



Congrats on the score John. Enjoy NYC, it's a fun place to visit. I was there a few years back at Tribeca and fell in love with the city.
Have fun!


----------



## novaburst

CACKLAND said:


> For those interested, here is the initial opening of the film. Great cues John.



I really love what I am hearing it sounds beautiful, I have listened about 5 times now, and with the trailer that is dream, I hope the final fantasy team get you to do more and more work for them, wish you good luck with that team, all the best


----------



## AllanH

Extraordinary music! It's also worth noting that you're the 3rd credit off the title screen - WOW.
Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Replicant

Sounds phenomenal and congratulations! I can't wait to see the film!


----------



## GonzoFB

Just, Wow!


----------



## dannymc

watched the full 12mins intro. flawless sonic placement in my opinion. best of luck with it John. 

Danny


----------



## Casey Edwards

Congrats, John! Can't wait to hear more and also see the movie.


----------



## JohnG

And to think the whole thing was recorded and mixed on an iPhone 4!


----------



## AllanH

JohnG said:


> And to think the whole thing was recorded and mixed on an iPhone 4!


I looked at my phone and I have both a Play and a Contant icon. But it doesn't sound anything like your music. What am I missing ?

Silly aside - I think your music is very significant for the emotional content of the promo clip. I've pre-ordered - looking forward to it.


----------



## AllanH

blu-ray disk just arrived


----------



## JBacal

Exciting project! Congratulations!

-Jay


----------



## jamwerks

Congrats John!


----------



## Karma

Fantastic! And as a younger composer, very inspiring.


----------



## Replicant

Planning on watching it tonight, finally. 

Stoked!


----------



## AllanH

I really enjoyed the movie and the score. Very well done John!
The special where you get to explain your thought-process and composition is also excellent.
The movie is almost visually overwhelming (there is just so much to look at) and all of it of stunning quality. I'll give it a third viewing tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Congrats John!


----------



## Replicant

Loved it and it's got me hyped even more for the game next month. I think my favorite cue was when Nyx is searching for the missing princess and rallying the Kingsglaive.


----------



## JohnG

Thanks Replicant & everyone. I appreciate it!

John


----------



## novaburst

I have just received the DVD from Amazon, think I will go for some nuts and grapes and pop corn and tea, put the phone on do not disturb, 

Think I will watch this with head phones on,and let this work of inspiration do its thing,


----------



## mac

Fantastic, @JohnG


----------



## novaburst

AllanH said:


> The special where you get to explain your thought-process and composition is also excellent.


+1


----------



## MA-Simon

Congratulations!

I will probably watch the movie at some point, because I am into 3D and as an artist it is a "must watch" film.
But for outsiders, I have no Idea what they will take away from this besides: Ridiculous, over the top gamer stuff.


----------



## novaburst

MA-Simon said:


> take away from this besides: Ridiculous, over the top gamer stuff.


I have seen the movie, and seen clips of the game.

One word comes to me. Innovation of a high standerd.

Innovation, some will embrace it some will not, some will get inspired by it some will not.

I remember when phones did not have touch screen now its is hard to find a phone with out touch screen, but there are still some that hang on to the old none touch screen.


----------



## MA-Simon

Yeah but I was a furious final fantasy supporter all the way to 12. 
The franchise has long abandoned story telling for bigger costumes, larger swords, more epic battles, silly names and fanservice. What innovation? It has been the same monsters, names and summonings for all games since 4, i think. Only bigger, louder and fuller of flashy battle animations this time. It is imploding on itself.


----------



## novaburst

MA-Simon said:


> The franchise has long abandoned story telling for bigger costumes


This latest movie story line I have seen similar ones, but it's the type of story that never gets old, I think you would like it.

Yes it is more stylish, flashier, bigger booms, outstanding CGI animation action.

But it was the plot, and story line that did it for me.


----------



## kavinsky

just watched the movie
so soooogood! 
must be an amazing feeling to work on something like this, absolutely beautiful and so inspiring.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## AllanH

Kingsglaive is now streaming on Netflix, at least here in California. It is not only an good story with outstanding animation, but it's worth watching just to enjoy @JohnG extraordinary score.


----------

